# Breeder review



## Flygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am looking to get a German Shepherd and would like some information on a Breeder in Oregon, her name is Mary Bryant with VonWaldhimmel kennel. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I would pass.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I would personally pass as well - but that is based on my exchanges with only two von Waldhimmel dog owners, so my own experience is limited to say the least. 

Are you willing to ship or make a drive outside the Washington/Oregon area? Are you looking exclusively for a dog from German show lines?


----------



## Flygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a extremely bad experiance with shipping my last dog a few years ago and would prefer someone in the Washington/Oregon area so I can drive and go to the Kennel. He doesnt have to be from a German Show line no, But I prefer the red/black. This will be my second GSD, my first I rescued when I was in my twenties and he was truly an amazing dog that it has taken me this long to even consider getting another one. I currently have a Doberman who came to me at 7 months old who was NOT what was promised and I have spent the last 2 years helping her become what she was meant to be, a loyal, loving true companion. I did not do my research well enough on her and my heart cannot take going through that again. I have never met a broken dog before. She lacks and still to some extent does, lack confidance and I know that is something that will always be a part of her amzing personlity. I train at Canyon Crest Canine Training Center in Tacoma, Washington with Ron Pace and Janet Hersey and they both suggest getting a male for Quinn but he must be a confidant dog. I am not opposed to rescue but again, he has to be a self assured boy.
I have been advised to get a puppy and I found this forum and would really appreciate any and all help in picking the right Breeder this time. I will take your advise and pass on VonWaldhimmel, Thank you.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Flygirl, I'm surprised to hear that was their solution to your Doberman's confidence issues. My dog is incredibly self assured, bold, and highly confident, but he would rather walk all over another dog in the house than show him the ropes. Not that I would allow it - but that was a matter of management. He had to be taught that dogs in my house are my guests and allowed to the toys, beds, chews, water, and, most importantly, my attention. 

Around other dogs, he tends to like things to go his way. Only child syndrome and all  He can easily live with another dog, but I take special care to remind him to behave around dogs with lower confidence (not allowing him to steal toys, even as an invitation to play, asking him to stay still and wait while another dog comes to me to cuddle, instead of letting him insert himself between us, etc.).

A highly confidant dog could be the best thing for Quinn, but it also may not turn out to be the ideal situation. There is a wide spectrum of temperaments and personality types among dogs, so seeking out a dog to help with your current one's issues isn't, in my opinion, a reliable solution. However, if you are looking into the breed and a second dog for other reasons as well (ex: to be _your _companion, as an obedience or sporting dog, etc.), I'd like to send you a PM about some breeders in the area.


----------

